# McGee



## prairie (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is the first video of McGee walking


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Awwwww...Yay McGee! He gets around wonderfully!!! Such a precious little boy!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, I'm so excited to see him moving around so well! This is just making it harder to wait!

Thanks, Linda! Thank you for taking such good care of our little boy.


----------



## prairie (Nov 12, 2010)

*McGee walking*

Another video of McGee


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

He is just precious!!! Kathie, I am sure the wait is painful! I hope the time goes fast for you!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Awww Linda, I am so very happy you did not take the vet's advice. This little guy is going to be so wonderful with Kathie and Abby...Thanks for taking the time to find him the perfect home!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh little Mcgee is so sweet. His sister is cute too! Has anyone talked to a specialist yet ? just curious still inventing little leg extensions. What does the little stub look like ?


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

He looks so happy I have to admit he has melted my heart, I can't wait to hear about all the fun times he and Abby will have.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Linda, he's doing great! What a special little boy . . . and gorgeous! He reminds me so much of Bailey as a baby. Kathie is one lucky lady. What adorable videos.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think that wagging tail has him fly'n! 
Yeah McGee! lane:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awwww sooo cute. I want to see more.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He is precious! It is great to see him get around so well. Kathie is indeed a lucky woman!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love the teasers!!! It makes it sooo hard to wait. Look at how cute Mcgee is!!!!! Thanks both Kathie and Linda for letting us all share in your excitment of little Mr Mcgee.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a little doll. Abby will have to watch out because McGee is going to have no trouble keeping up with her. I don't know who is the luckiest....McGee or Kathy?? This is going to be a longggg wait.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Aww he really walks pretty well. His little tail is waggin so much he's so cute...This is a long wait for everyone lol


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh bless his little cotton socks! McGee is so special.I love his wagging butt, and his little sister is not bad either! I love this thread.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Very cute. You can barely see a defect. What a special boy. so 3.5 weeks Kathie?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

So cute. You must be just busting at th seems Kathie!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, he is so sweet. Kathy you are so lucky and McGee is too.
I could hardly see that there is anything different about him. He looks like the precious, beautiful boy that he is!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Kathie, he is just precious and will make a great companion for Abby. I can hardly wait for him to join your family.:whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You would never know from that video that he is missing a foot. He is getting along just fine, and he is gorgeous.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwww..............I am in love with McGee! I am so happy a precious life was saved!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! I have been playing them over and over today.....LOL 

Missy, I think the plan is April 8th so not quite four weeks and I'm just hoping the time will speed up! 

I do think Abby is going to love having a little brother to play with her. And I just "know" that he's going to be my little cuddlebug!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

HE is absolutely beautiful. I LOVE his markings! Doesn't look like the missing foot is slowing him down at all. Kathie- you are one LUCKY lady!!!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Linda, what beautiful babies! How wonderful of you to post a video for Kathie of her little guy - and for us to see as well. Looks like McGee is doing so well! Oh, but Kathie, how hard it is going to be to wait, yes????


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Isn't it great? He is just so darn cute I can hardly stand it. Yes, the wait is really hard! I keep playing and replaying the videos!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Isn't it great? He is just so darn cute I can hardly stand it. Yes, the wait is really hard! I keep playing and replaying the videos!


You can tell he is going to be one awesome little boy!!!!! If he is just a fraction as wonderful as my Izzo (prairiwind boy) then you are in for a LOT of love , joy AND cuddles!!!!!! I know he will be perfect for you and Abby! SO happy for you and McGee!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

P.S. KEEP ON POSTING PICS/VIDEOS PLEASE, LINDA!!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mom2Izzo said:


> P.S. KEEP ON POSTING PICS/VIDEOS PLEASE, LINDA!!!!!!


Ditto!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

He is such a doll! I keep going back to look at the videos over and over again!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Look at that tail wag! What a happy little boy. He's getting around perfectly well. 
What a sweetheart he is.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

He is adorable! He looks perfect to me!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

More Mcgee pleaseop2:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, McGee is absolutely precious!!! What a beautiful boy. He moves so well, I couldn't even tell he is missing a foot!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh my! How special this is!! Kathie, I didn't even know you were getting a furbaby. This is wonderful.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Suzi, I don't have any new photos - maybe Linda will take some this week since he just turned 6 wks. yesterday!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I guess I missed this the other day... McGee doesn't look like his missing foot is going to hold him back at all! And what a little doll!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Suzi, I don't have any new photos - maybe Linda will take some this week since he just turned 6 wks. yesterday!


 Okay I'll wait for morehoto::baby:op2:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathie, Not even a month to go!!!!! I bet the excitment is building. Is it hard to keep your mind off the day???? Are you managing to tap down your excitment so you can seem like a normal adult? Bet its hard, before we picked up Misty, I could not string a sentence together that did not include "new dog". I guess the grandchildren will be a bit of a distraction. I know when my granddaughter comes to stay the first week I am in bed by 9:30, yes I am getting old, they wear you out! The really cool thing is this year we got a new alarm system and my DH accidently set it off the first day she was here, police came it would not shut off. We get to sleep in she stays up stairs until she hears the alarm go off. She told her mom that there is no room to accidentally set off the alarm, she thinks the police would come and arrest her. Wow, I would have put in the alarm three years ago! I am so excited for you.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, Robbie, I am having a hard time containing my excitement - not much sleep at night! I know the grandchildren will be a big distraction but that's not for another two weeks! We're going to them and they live in a home with two full flights of stairs! If the children weren't enough the stairs would do us in for sure. We usually go to bed as soon as we know they're asleep! They have a new Cockapoo puppy, too, for us to help train, so we will have a head start on our practice!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope you know that little Mcgee is going to have so many Aunties loving him too. I for one wanted to adopt him and I am so happy he is going to such a good home. I cant wait!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

We need more McGee pictures, my puppyitis is rearing its ugly head again. lol

And by the way Linda, I just visited your website and am crazy about the two girls you have on there. Man, IWAP!!!!! sigh.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She told me today in a week or so she would take some pictures. In the meantime I am looking at the old ones everyday and my DH just asked me a little while ago "How many times have you played those videos today?" I told him I hadn't counted.....lol

BTW, I ordered one of those bags from Etsy that Linda mentioned in a thread recently so I can carry McGee around on walks until he has all his shots and we figure out what to do about his leg.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I think most of us, if we were you would be watching the videos over and over. I don't think you can get enough. After Mcgee is with you they'll be put away for a time. Then you can get them back out and make over how tiny he was.

I also love the little girls on Prairie's site. I'm in love with the brown girl.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Robbie, those girls are beautiful but the Havana Brown is gorgeous! Those Prairiwind puppies are all special!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I think you're right!!!! She has some beautiful champions.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathie said:


> Those Prairiwind puppies are all special!


You can say that again!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> Oh my! How special this is!! Kathie, I didn't even know you were getting a furbaby. This is wonderful.


It is wonderful...and I hope Kathie will make herself a topknot and post a picture with her new little boy...LOL Your picture, Carole, still makes me laugh when I think about it. I loved it.!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

OH....Lindaaaaaa, I would love to see a new picture or video of McGee. I just watched again and he is just adorable.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Dale, you mean Carole did a topknot on herself? I don't remember that! I will have to do that with Abby & I since she has one, too......lol Maybe I'll do one of me and Bobby McGee, too!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, Kathie, Carole's picture was so sweet. I was mad that I didn't think of doing it....lol With my boy, I can't do the really cute bows.


----------



## Dnice (Mar 8, 2011)

He is so very precious.

Denise and Frankie B,


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Dale, are you talking about that old pic where "we" all had top knots? lol


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

McGee is seven weeks old today! Can't wait to see my big boy on April 4th!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Kathie said:


> McGee is seven weeks old today! Can't wait to see my big boy on April 4th!


Kathie, we are all excited for that day! McGee has lots of "aunties" anxiously awaiting his arrival.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yay, I know you will have your camera all ready as you will have practice on the grandchildren. I am so excited for you. Yay, your getting him early. I bet it still seems like a long time to go.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I am running out of popcorn waiting for this weeks video op2:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I told DH tonight that in two weeks we won't need to watch TV - we'll have Abby & McGee to entertain us!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thought I might see McGee  I've got to plan a short trip in April to check him out.

Carole, yes, that is a picture I can see in my mind. At first funny and loved your humor - then it was an awww moment. So sweet for a mom and her kids to dress alike...hahahhaahah I loved it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Continuing the countdown - 10 days to go!

Yes, Dale, we will be waiting for you and Cicero! Abby will be happy to see her boyfriend and complain to him about her pesky little brother.......lol

BTW, DH is leveling the fenced in area of the backyard and putting down sod specially for McGee! Abby is having fun running through the dirt piles!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, can't wait. It's almost countdown time.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I know you are so excited, can't wait to see photos of how he has grown!!! You are all ready for him...that is great!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

aww 10 days wow don't forget to share all those 1st moments


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG Kathie I am so excited for you to finally have your precious new pup in your arms. Don't forget pictures, pictures, pictures!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

op2: :bounce: op2:


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

He is more than cute.... HOH (hand over heart)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> McGee is seven weeks old today! Can't wait to see my big boy on April 4th!


About bloody well time. Let's get this show on the road. . What's his middle name. ? All dogs have to have a middle name. So when they're bad we can install their middle name in our addresses. ound: Have you got a video camera.? If not get the hell out there and get one, or we will hound you to no end. We'll even tollerate grand children in the videos. ound: Counting the days too.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, Dave, I can do video clips with my camera but don't know how to download to YouTube - will have to learn how.

Yes, it does seem like we've been waiting forever! No middle name - had enough trouble coming up with one! McGee get in trouble? Never!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Well, Dave, I can do video clips with my camera but don't know how to download to YouTube - will have to learn how.
> 
> Yes, it does seem like we've been waiting forever! No middle name - had enough trouble coming up with one! McGee get in trouble? Never!


OK folks , we need a YouTube expert to help Kathie. If not we will not get the videos that we all would like to see. :biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Continuing the countdown - 10 days to go!
> 
> Yes, Dale, we will be waiting for you and Cicero! Abby will be happy to see her boyfriend and complain to him about her pesky little brother.......lol
> 
> BTW, DH is leveling the fenced in area of the backyard and putting down sod specially for McGee! *Abby is having fun running through the dirt piles!!!*


We may need a pic of Abby running through the dirt piles !! hoto:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree...you will have to show us, I DON"T believe Abby ever gets dirty...lol


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You Tube is very easy you have to first create an account and remember your password. Down loading is even easier then on the forum. You can first down load to your computer or with some video cameras they have share where it is even easier. 

I agree we do need pictures of Abby running through the piles.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Awww, what a happy little guy  He is adorable!

andra


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh!! This is the little puppy that is missing a lower leg? Watching the video I never would have known. He is sooooo cute, that tail never stopped wagging, and I love the name. Will have to keep an eye out for updates on this little fellow.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: You guys! ound:

Poor Kathy........:boink:hoto::boink:hoto:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> BTW, DH is leveling the fenced in area of the backyard and putting down sod specially for McGee! Abby is having fun running through the dirt piles!!!


Your husband sounds a lot like mine. Anything for the dogs...
Its great that he's making the enviroment a bit easier for McGee to navigate. He's a keeper for sure!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> You Tube is very easy you have to first create an account and remember your password. Down loading is even easier then on the forum. You can first down load to your computer or with some video cameras they have share where it is even easier.
> 
> I agree we do need pictures of Abby running through the piles.


There you go Kathie, no excuses. Thanks Robbie.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, a minor set-back. McGee isn't coming until April 15th because of logistics! I'm very disappointed but he will have more time to learn from his mother and I can practice some videos! DH can get the rest of the sod down in the backyard, too. Trying to look for the bright side!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:frusty::frusty:ELEVEN more days than shceduled. I can't take it.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Ahhh!!! I hope we at least get another video before then :biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh NO! What happened!? sigh .. more time for your hubby to get the yard ready!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Lo... what? This waiting is the worse part... Hopefully time will fly.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:frusty:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Well, a minor set-back. McGee isn't coming until April 15th because of logistics! I'm very disappointed but he will have more time to learn from his mother and I can practice some videos! DH can get the rest of the sod down in the backyard, too. Trying to look for the bright side!


 Oh Gee Mcgee I am going to have to buy another case of pop cornop2:The grass might need mowing by then.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Dave...Ya gotta stop! You have been beatin' your head on that wall waaayyy to much lately. Everytime we turn around, there's Dave, beatin' his head again. Take a couple Excedrin, and settle down....


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I know the change of plans must have been a bit disapointing. The bright side is Mcgee is still coming home, just a bit delayed. Around the 12th or so you may find it necessary to lay on your hands at night, could be may have to sit on them in the day too, this will help you be still as your excitement level by then will make it hard not to just keep jumping up and down in anticipation. Its like waiting for an overdue baby!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:whoo: Counting the days down until the joyful arrival!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

the wait is long, but McGee is surely having fun with his litter pups


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

*pictures*

I'll see if I can get these in without resizing! He's getting fluffier and looks lighter, too - already!!!

My favorite! Love that tiny tongue!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww super cute, McGee.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So cute!!!!! Mcgee is a adorable and he has grown!!!!!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Overly cute!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

McGee is DARLING!!! so pretty and sweet! I know you can't wait.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Awwww, Kathie...He's so preciously beautiful....Be still, my heart....I don't even get him and I can't stand the wait any longer!!!!! Come on! Let's go get him!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Dale did mention last week us taking a road trip to SD and picking him up!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Kathie said:


> I'll see if I can get these in without resizing! He's getting fluffier and looks lighter, too - already!!!
> 
> My favorite! Love that tiny tongue!
> 
> ...


He is a DOLL!!!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

*New Pictures!*

Getting even cuter!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG!!! He's gorgeous!!! Be still my heart. He's growing like a weed.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

He is absolutely precious...he looks like a fluffy, little angel! How many more days until his arrival?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

What a perfect description - fluffy little angel.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dbeech said:


> He is absolutely precious...he looks like a fluffy, little angel! How many more days until his arrival?


too many days, that's all I know. Kathie is a sadist. ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

awhhh.....he is adorable! What a fluffy muffin he is.....:kiss:

It won't be long now....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Our boy -
​


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Julie said:


> awhhh.....he is adorable! What a fluffy muffin he is.....:kiss:
> 
> It won't be long now....


ITA, he is a fluffy muffin !


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! I just can't wait to get my hands on him! The five days with the grandkids went by fast but the next nine days I'm afraid are going to drag! BTW, Abby had a ball with DD's cockapoo pup so I think she will love McGee!

Thanks, Geri, for framing my sweet boy so beautifully! I feel like he belong to us all, too!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG OMG Precious...


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

OMGGGGGGGG HE IS SOOOOO CUTEEE!!!! OMG KATHIE YOU ARE SOO LUCKY. Sorry about all the caps but I cannot get over his beautiful coloring and the way its getting lighter already. ahhh I cannot wait to watch him grow 

counting down the days right there with you!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's so freaking adorable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

He is so cute it hurts!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't tell for sure in those photos, but it looks like he might have Bailey eyes. If he does, watch out. They're absolutely mesmerizing.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Ahhh he's so delicious!!!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Can he get any cuter?!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! He is spectacular! I love his face. He has those eyes that look back at you. I bet you are so excited Kathie


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute as a button!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Does Abby have any idea? Has she been hearing McGee's name mentioned or new puppy supplies coming into the house?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been talking about McGee and "little brother" to Abby. Yesterday, we took turns with a little stuffed doggy inside our shirts and then tucked it in next to Abby for a while. I am going to mail it to Linda to put in the crate with him to get familiar with our scent. I hadn't taken the tag off yet and found Abby upstairs later with the doggy hanging on her tail!!! She's pretty laid-back so I think she'll take it all in stride.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

A true friend will not let another friend drink and drive, right? Well, they also won't let them get an adorable little furball with a cute face, and bright eyes, and fuffy coat, and little pink tongue...when they know he will pee on your rug, poop in a corner, bite on Abby's ears, chew on the table leg, pee on your bed and bark at nothing!!!! SO, I felt like as a friend I had to e-mal Linda to tell her you have moved to Buford and McGee will have to be picked up at the Atl airport. I will just have to suffer through all the puppy stuff. That is the kind of friend I am.  And, I will send you pictures daily of the messes he makes just so you will have proof of the trouble I have saved you.!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Dale, you are indeed a true friend! But, no thanks!!! I will let you come for a visit and help clean up the pee and poop, though! ound:


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

He is so cute! He is a snuggle muffin! He is really really beautiful!

andra


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, look at that adorable boy. I love the little hint of tongue in the pictures.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay, Kathie, be that way. I will just come for a visit and train him to be a barker. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LuvCicero said:


> Okay, Kathie, be that way. I will just come for a visit and train him to be a barker. ound:ound:ound:


I DON'T believe THAT!!! Cicero is PERFECT!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> A true friend will not let another friend drink and drive, right? Well, they also won't let them get an adorable little furball with a cute face, and bright eyes, and fuffy coat, and little pink tongue...when they know he will pee on your rug, poop in a corner, bite on Abby's ears, chew on the table leg, pee on your bed and bark at nothing!!!! SO, I felt like as a friend I had to e-mal Linda to tell her you have moved to Buford and McGee will have to be picked up at the Atl airport. I will just have to suffer through all the puppy stuff. That is the kind of friend I am.  And, I will send you pictures daily of the messes he makes just so you will have proof of the trouble I have saved you.!!!!


Just for the record--I'm this kind of "friend" too. :becky:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Those are the sweetest eyes!!! I know you can't wait. He is a cutie pie!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gosh, I think I've got lots of "friends"!!! Dale, how are you going to do that - bark yourself? You know Cicero isn't a barker. I agree with Karen - Cicero is perfect!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He just gets cuter and cuter! Absolutely precious! Beautiful coloring!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh McGee is turning into a chunky monkey! What a darling little boy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ADORABLE!!! he is a lucky pup and you and Abby are blessed to have found him!!! What's the countdown!?? How much longer!!?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tammy, next Friday, April 15th. It will be a long week!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Wahooooooo!!!!! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Kathie, I had to stop in to look at sweet, precious McGee tonight. Looking at his pictures puts a smile on my face. He is "over the moon adorable."
Linda made the right decision not listening to the vet after he was born, thank goodness.
Can't wait to hear all about him and seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi, Kathie. You might want to check out a forum called Tripawds. For owners of three-legged dogs, of course.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Janet! I'll do that!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.......You have lots of friends you are going to be enjoying all your happy puppy times and experiences! Make sure you check all friends who visit and check all large tote bags! 

It will not be long and your world will change again. We are so happy for you!


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

Kathie,
I looked up the thread you suggested. How PRECIOUS!!!! McGee is absolutely beautiful!!! I know you can't wait to pick him up. Let me know how it goes. 

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, Cicero is perfect and not a big barker :suspicious: But I have taught him to 'speak' for certain things. So, all I have to do is teach McGee to 'speak' when he sees the wind blow the trees. ound:

It's countdown time and if you forget to charge your battery for your camera I will have to club you even if I have to walk to your house. lol I want airport pics, car pics, pics with Abby....yea...you know what I' waiting for.!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yay, Dale, glad you are taking charge here! We will all count on you to keep that Kathie in line because, YES, we want pictures, all sorts of pictures! ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes pictures all that Dale has outlined!!! Gosh the count down is getting closer, Wed and Thurs will crawl. I am so excited for you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Well, Cicero is perfect and not a big barker :suspicious: But I have taught him to 'speak' for certain things. So, all I have to do is teach McGee to 'speak' when he sees the wind blow the trees. ound:
> *
> It's countdown time and if you forget to charge your battery for your camera I will have to club you even if I have to walk to your house. lol I want airport pics, car pics, pics with Abby....yea...you know what I' waiting for.!!!!*


Ditto!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is it today yet? Is it today yet? :director: Calling McGee!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Let me remind you that it will be "after" ten o'clock at night this Friday. Don't know about car pics in the dark! DH will be in such a hurry to get home I doubt he will be very cooperative!!! We are over an hour away from the airport! Please be praying for a smooth flight for our little guy.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

op2:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Let me remind you that it will be "after" ten o'clock at night this Friday. Don't know about car pics in the dark! DH will be in such a hurry to get home I doubt he will be very cooperative!!! We are over an hour away from the airport! Please be praying for a smooth flight for our little guy.


Hey Kathie, don't worry about us .Seriously. The last thing we want to do is stress you out by pestering for pics and updates. It is stressful enough ,the first day you get a new puppy. Since you are getting him Friday night, why don't you wait til Sunday to fill us in. I know I might get stoned for this :brick:, but the last thing you should be concerned about that first day is us. Let he who is without compassion cast the first stone. ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Dave, here's the first :brick: Wait till Sunday - are you kidding me? I know this lady can stay up late reading....so I know a new puppy will keep her up. So, one holding the puppy and the other holding the phone camera. There is a saying...Friends will not let another friend go to sleep without seeing a picture. ound: When I get a phone picture....before I go to bed on Friday night...I will post it on the McGee thread. Right, Kathie????


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh, that sounds fair, Dale! OK, I'll wait for that then. Great, Thanks!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:boink: You guys are awful! :boink:
You are pestering poor Kathie for pictures a whole week early(almost)?

Shame on you! :wink:

You need to learn the more subtle approach......
opcorn:hoto:opcorn:hoto:opcorn:

(you can't whip out your fish :fish: till at least Saturday afternoon) ound:


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Let me remind you that it will be "after" ten o'clock at night this Friday. Don't know about car pics in the dark! DH will be in such a hurry to get home I doubt he will be very cooperative!!! We are over an hour away from the airport! Please be praying for a smooth flight for our little guy.


I know I'm new but Kaden got in at 10:30pm last Wednesday and my cell took good pics in the car. I'm waiting too. No pressure though! eace:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ohhhh, the day is almost upon us? Good for McGee. Safe travels to all, and will be thinking of your family this weekend. xxox


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dave, Dave, Dave. You know from whence we come. Kathie, ignore him. We require pictures, tired DH or not. Whip out that cell phone and satisfy all McGee's surrogate mamas and papas so we can ooh and aah over him. Then we (if not you) can get a good night's sleep. Don't forget, we've all being waiting and counting the days right along with you.

You tell her Dale.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Well, Cicero is perfect and not a big barker :suspicious: But I have taught him to 'speak' for certain things. So, all I have to do is teach McGee to 'speak' when he sees the wind blow the trees. ound:
> 
> It's countdown time and if you forget to charge your battery for your camera I will have to club you even if I have to walk to your house. lol I want airport pics, car pics, pics with Abby....yea...you know what I' waiting for.!!!!


Okay, Okay! I will not vouch for the quality but I will take a picture with my cell phone camera and send it to Dale Friday night. She knows where I live so she just might carry out her threat!!! :croc:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How demanding are we?

:boink: PICTURES! :boink: PICTURES! :boink: PICTURES! 


ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:
He is so close to being here I am so sick of popcorn!:whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathie~ Please forgive me, I don't know what planet I've been on and why I hadn't looked at this thread until today. But, now that I'm in the know, let me say CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so happy for you, Abby and McGee :whoo: What a handsome little guy he is!

BTW~ I promise I won't be bothering you to post hoto: in an unreasonable amount of time. Please feel free to wait until Saturday to post any, ok?  :biggrin1:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope all goes smoothly with the flight and you have a safe journey home!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you guys are cruel. ound: Sorry Kathie I tried , but these guys are relentless.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathie, You need to take your camera to the airport, and even though DH is tired he did pick Mcgee's name, he owes you! This is a big deal you need a picture of you and your new baby. When my shih tzu died last year I look thru possibly hundreds of pictures looking for one of me holding him. there were none. I was very sad. Since then my granddaughter and my DH make for sure every time the camera is out they get one of me and the pups. Don't let this happen to you, start out with one right away.

If you really are tired, stressed or overwhelmed, I do understand. I can feel your excitement here in NC.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am sure some nice airport employee will be happy to take a family photo !


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Will do my best! We've got so many logistical problems and will probably end up taking Abby, too, so it will definitely be hectic! It is really too late at night to ask anyone to "Abby sit" and DH can hardly stand going anywhere without her!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Banner material... I think he deserves a solo


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG, Way too cute!! I love him!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

OMG it's getting closerrr!!! Can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh great idea!!!! Banner!!!!! Are you listening out there!!!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

And it will be good for Abbey to meet McGee out of the house, getting to know his smell on the way back from the airport.It would be a rude awaking, you coming home in the middle of the night with a new puppy!!Enough to put anyones nose out of joint!Abbey enjoy the next couple of days as an only child!Soon you will have responsibilities as a big sister.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I just had to tell ya'll what the mailman brought today. It was a box addressed to McGee! Of course, I "had" to open it for him and inside was the softest and cuddliest bunny rabbit along with a sweet "Happy First Easter" card from Flynn & Sir Winston and Dale & Cicero! When he gets home I will definitely have to post a picture of him with his new bunny!

Thanks again, Dale & Flynn - that was so thoughtful of you!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lkwilson said:


> Banner material... I think he deserves a solo


Perfect! I feel like McGee is almost "The Forum Puppy"... We've all been following him since before he found an owner! It seems only right that he should have his own banner.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, Great Idea.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dave...... :rant: Kathie....Do not listen to Dave! 

There is light in the airport, no excuse! You have to drive home, one hour, no excuse! You will be tired....yea...right! You will be so excited and awake all night, so no excuse! You will be lucky to get some sleep by 3am! 

Abby will need lots of love and good girl whenever she is showing good behavior toward McGee. Abbey is going to teach McGee who is the boss and to mind his manners....so, be prepared! 

McGee is one very loved puppy!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Tomorrow is the big day!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kathie said:


> I just had to tell ya'll what the mailman brought today. It was a box addressed to McGee! Of course, I "had" to open it for him and inside was the softest and cuddliest bunny rabbit along with a sweet "Happy First Easter" card from Flynn & Sir Winston and Dale & Cicero! When he gets home I will definitely have to post a picture of him with his new bunny!
> 
> Thanks again, Dale & Flynn - that was so thoughtful of you!!!


What a sweet thing to do.:kiss:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Abby will need lots of love and good girl whenever she is showing good behavior toward McGee. Abbey is going to teach McGee who is the boss and to mind his manners....so, be prepared!


Daisy really "mothered" Beau! She DID teach him who was boss and who owned the toys! He definitely learned good potty habits from Daisy. He was about 12 weeks when we brought him home and was (of course) totally weaned and eating solid food like a champ... BUT he apparently had security/anxiety issues and (since he couldn't "suck his thumb") was looking for something else to satisfy his "oral fixation"! Although Daisy was spayed at 8 months and never had a litter, she has strong "mothering instincts". She would obligingly raise her leg for Beau to root around underneath for the "milk bar". He would get a big old wad of fur and suck on it! He will still suck on the hair on her shoulder or side every once in awhile. She MUST like it since she is the alpha and puts a stop to any other behavior she doesn't like! When we visit our breeder with Daisy and Beau, she will STILL raise her leg for any of the younger pups she's around.... just instinct I guess:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kathie said:


> I just had to tell ya'll what the mailman brought today. It was a box addressed to McGee! Of course, I "had" to open it for him and inside was the softest and cuddliest bunny rabbit along with a sweet "Happy First Easter" card from Flynn & Sir Winston and Dale & Cicero! When he gets home I will definitely have to post a picture of him with his new bunny!
> 
> Thanks again, Dale & Flynn - that was so thoughtful of you!!!


You are so welcome, Dale and I can't wait to see McGee!!! Don't forget, if Ronnie won't help Dale, I will drive the get away car!!! And yes, you will need to check our bags when we leave...:suspicious:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

ls-indy said:


> Daisy really "mothered" Beau! She DID teach him who was boss and who owned the toys! He definitely learned good potty habits from Daisy. He was about 12 weeks when we brought him home and was (of course) totally weaned and eating solid food like a champ... BUT he apparently had security/anxiety issues and (since he couldn't "suck his thumb") was looking for something else to satisfy his "oral fixation"! Although Daisy was spayed at 8 months and never had a litter, she has strong "mothering instincts". She would obligingly raise her leg for Beau to root around underneath for the "milk bar". He would get a big old wad of fur and suck on it! He will still suck on the hair on her shoulder or side every once in awhile. She MUST like it since she is the alpha and puts a stop to any other behavior she doesn't like! When we visit our breeder with Daisy and Beau, she will STILL raise her leg for any of the younger pups she's around.... just instinct I guess:


 That is so sweet your Daisy would have made a good mom!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Suzi - I think so too... but when I see what all the breeders go through....I don't know that I would have been up for it! Hats off to the breeders that provide us with such wonderful puppies!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

McGEEEEEEEE... 1 more day!!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, TOMORROW!!!!! kathie, I have not been on much, but have been checking this post... I can't wait to see McGee home, safe and sound with you and abby


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> Tomorrow, tomorrow, TOMORROW!!!!! kathie, I have not been on much, but have been checking this post... I can't wait to see McGee home, safe and sound with you and abby


Hey Missy don't butt-in. I've got front row for this show.op2:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all the support during these very long six weeks of waiting. I will be sure to let McGee know he has quite a fan club out there.

I am trying not to get over-excited so I can get my last good night's sleep for a while! Abby's already on her back! She gets really disgusted with me when I toss and turn and get up and read, etc., etc. She has been extra sweet the last few days so maybe what we've been telling her is finally sinking in! I think she is ready to meet her brother. That way she can get the chance to steal his new bunny!

Lynda: That is the cutest story about Daisy and Beau! I don't think Abby will go quite that far to welcome McGee, though!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

HOW EXCITING-----I CAN HARDLY WAIT! 

:couch2:op2::couch2:op2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Hey Missy don't butt-in. I've got front row for this show.op2:


If you are nice--I'll let you set on my couch.......:biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Hey Missy don't butt-in. I've got front row for this show.op2:


 No way Dave I know I have eaten more popcorn then all of you guys put together.:spy: Thats me at the airportound:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Today is the day !!! Have a safe trip, McGee. OMG So exciting...


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Be safe travelling.....so excited for you!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

McGee will be in Kathie's arms today! :whoo:lane::whoo:lane:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Kathie you must be so excited that today is finally here! I hope everything goes smoothly and McGee has a good trip.

Can't wait to see pictures-Good Luck!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

op2: I am ready for the show to begin! Is it time yet? Is it time yet? :behindsofa:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Can't wait to see homecoming pics!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

This is the first thread on the forum I check a couple of times/day and I bet its the same for a lot of us! We've all been waiting to see more pics of McGee and today is finally Home-coming Day! He has to be the most popular forum pup ever! Hope everything goes smoothly and Abby takes charge of her little bro! And as anxious as we all are - enjoy the moment and don't worry about pics for us! Its like bringing a baby home from the hospital and the moment doesn't last long. Good luck today, Kathie.
lane: :kiss: lane: :kiss: lane: :kiss: lane:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Bet you never thought it would get here Kathie. I'm so happy for you and for our little forum mascot, McGee. You have a huge responsibility. I hope you know it. Though he's in your care, that litle boy belongs to each and every one of us, and all his surrogate mamas and papas will have to get our daily dose of that little chunky monkey.

I'm excited right along with you. Now comes the fun part.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Safe travels little McGee!! A wonderful forever home awaits you. Your new dad even redid the yard just for you. That spells LOVE.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Have a wonderful day, Kathie!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh Kathie, I am so excited for you less than 10 hours to go!! Hope you got lots of sleep last night because I am sure you will be watching McGee tonight!! Wish Dale and I could come and have a PJ party...arty:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! I've got butterflies in my stomach today. I don't think I'll relax until I see him safely at the airport!

Unfortunately, I didn't sleep a whole lot last night but I'll be running on nervous energy for a day or two until I conk out! You're all invited to a PJ Party but it probably won't start until midnight when hopefully we will be home! I'm not sure what to expect - will he be tired from the trip or full of energy after being in a crate for so long? I guess I'll find out!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wish I could come for your PJ party too!  What an exciting time!

Have a safe trip, McGee! What a wonderful life you are going to have! So much love awaits you! You are indeed a lucky little boy!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Tonight is the night!!! Gosh, this kind of excitement is like when one was a kid I can feel it here in NC. Hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This is so exciting I feel like your little Mcgee is all of ours PM me with your address when you have the time or maybe someone else will or my Email is [email protected] I just am so excited.eace:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

eeeaaaaaaiiiiiiii!! only a few more hours!!!! the wait is nearly over!!!! can't wait to hear all the stories and see all the PICTURES!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

lane:lane::boink:I am glad that McGee is going into the Jacksonville, FL airport and not Atlanta, our weather right now is awful with tornado warnings, etc. I don't think they have a problem in Jacksonville..Hope he is having a good flight..


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I switched from pop corn to cake already celebrating lots of chocolate cake


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am excited to see McGee. I am nervous about him flying-hope the trip goes well for the little guy.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

WooHoo :whoo: McGee is on his way home!! I just talked to Kathie and they have him in the car and will not be home for a while yet. She said he is a "live wire" and giving lots of lickies - and she sounds so happy!! Abby might not be as happy as she is ignoring him right now...haha Thunder storms here so Kathie said she may not be online tonight - and has not had time or light to make pictures. She wants everyone to know he is safe and sound and in fine shape from the flight and she will be sending pics tomorrow!! 
Welcome Home - Baby McGee :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dale, I'm so happy you posted. At least I can get a good night sleep knowing he's okay and on his way home. Sending him hugs andd anxiously awaiting pictures.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

YAY! McGee is home! Can't wait for pics and updates! WOOHOO! Welcome home sweet boy!!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you for keeping us posted, Dale and Kathie! Congratulations, Kathie, Hubby, Abby and McGee!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great news! Congratulations Kathie and family!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bounce: WHOO-HOO! :bounce: WHOO-HOO! :bounce:

It's kinda funny to think of McGee flying and the worrying going on. 5 years ago (almost) Quincy flew and had the time of his life! He was in first class playing with the stewardess'es.....they treated him like royalty! Of course-it didn't hurt that he was absolutely adorable. (He still is! ) :kiss:

McGee--I know you are going to adapt well to your new family. Abbie may not like you at first.....but sisters can be kinda icky sometimes. She'll warm up to you and adore you soon enough! :thumb: Till then--kiss up to Mom and Dad.....ound:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Helloooo... Looking for McGee.... So happy he is safe in Mommy's hands. Welcome home, McGee.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah! So happy he did great on the flight....but it's 6am...where are the pictures?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I admit it. McGee was my first thought when I woke up this morning. Glad to read he's on the ground with his family .


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

My first thought too. Had to jump on the computer and check for pics. We'll be traveling today - and I know I will be checking as soon as we get home too! So glad he made it through the thunderstorms! If he's giving lickies he's feeling great. Beau wouldn't leave Daisy alone - so she would jump up on the couch or the bed. Then she would hang her head over the age and look at him. It would drive him CRAZY and he would sit below her staring at her or jump up towards her face. Big sisters CAN be a pain!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I was so happy to hear McGee was out of the plane and into the car!! Good times ahead as only a puppy can give!!! Sounds like Kathie will be getting all the puppy kisses she can handle....well, almost, I bet DH will be snatching McGee up into his lap and getting plenty of those MCGEE MCKISSES!!!ound::kiss:
(Save some for Aunties Flynn and Dale....SW is not a kisser so I depend upon Cicero for mine, he has plenty thank goodness)...now of course I want some photos, just like the rest of the group!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

yay...he's home! Can't wait to see pictures either!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kathie, wake up, wake up, wherever you are. Time to get out the hoto: and share.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kathie is trying as we speak to put photos up!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Kathie is trying as we speak to put photos up!!!


OK, they better get up soon! I'm in a hotel in Winnipeg, and I STILL logged on during breakfast to see "our" little boy safe at home! C'mon, Kathie!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So great to hear the little bundle of mischief has arrived safe and sound,hope everyone had a good night's sleep.Now it's picture time no more excuses!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

arty::welcome::clap2::cheer2::yo:
Welcome Mr McGee your Auntie Suzi is so excited
Did you get the web cam fixed up? and buy a new video camera


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I think she is having problems getting them up...sorry, but it will be worth it I am sure!!! It is wonderful the way all of you are so anxious to see this little guy (so am I)...he truly has touched so many hearts...hoto::first:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Karen - I am in a condo in Cancun - and need to pack everything and get OUT of the room and I'm still logging on to look for McGee!!! Come on with those photos!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

*McGee is making his debut!*

We got home around 11:30 last night but he never stopped until bedtime at 12:45! Yes, he is a live wire and just so sweet. Abby was next to us on her pillow in the car facing her Daddy! Sorry, guys, I am having trouble uploading the photos and finally gave up and took a short nap. I have sent some pictures to Dale so she can post them for me.

I cannot express just how sweet this little fellow is - I love him to death! He is running all over the place and grabbing toys and chew bones, looking at the TV like "what is that?" He is so curious about everything! No pees in the house yet! One poop that I caught and the rest dropped on the way outside! He likes the dirt better than the grass.......lol

Last night I took some video of he and Abby playing chase outside. I don't think it is very good because even though I had the outside lights on it was dark! This is all at midnight! All the pictures I sent to Dale were taken last night - will try later to take more - I'm not even dressed yet.......lol I know this has been compared to having a baby but I think it is more like having a toddler!!!

I'm sorry it has taken me so long to get anything out. I will try to make up for it in the next few days! Thanks for all your love and support. McGee must know he is very loved because he seems like a totally confident young man!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

SO awesome to hear Kathie!!! So glad he's home and adjusting well. You are going to be in LOVE LOVE LOVE! Linda's dogs' personalities are the BEST!!!! Can't wait for pics/videos!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats, Kathie!! McGee sounds like a REAL TREASURE! I'm so glad he is adjusting so quickly and hope Abby does too! Have to pack up my computer now - but I'll be checking later this evening!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice to hear from you Kathie about McGee and Abbie's antics. Sounds like he is a little spit fire! :laugh:

His little missing paw does not seem to effect him or slow him down huh?:ear:

The update now tells us that we can bug Dale for pictures! 
Dale--:attention: :boink: hoto: Dale--:attention: :boink: hoto:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dale---------don't make me whip out my fish-----

:fish: :rant: :fish: :rant:

ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

McGee is home and his new family is very happy with this little guy!!!
















McGee said, "It's so funny what all I have planned to teach my new peeps."








"Not sure how this is going to work, but I hope Abby doesn't think she is boss any longer.
I will give her a kiss and have her in my little paw before long....LOL"


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> McGee is home and his new family is very happy with this little guy!!!
> View attachment 35643
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww MCGee McKisses are working well here!! So good to see!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Enjoy the pictures folks. Is McGee not a cutie? I am so happy for Kathie and Jim to have this little guy and I know they will take great care of him. I love the picture of Abby looking at him and I know they will enjoy running together and I think Abby will become a puppy again herself. I want to hold him soooo badly so I hope they plan a trip up before long. 
Congrats to all......


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

:whoo: Kathie, Abby and McGee. Can't wait to see the little bundle of energy having fun with his new, loving family.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Enjoy the pictures folks. Is McGee not a cutie? I am so happy for Kathie and Jim to have this little guy and I know they will take great care of him. I love the picture of Abby looking at him and I know they will enjoy running together and I think Abby will become a puppy again herself. I want to hold him soooo badly so I hope they plan a trip up before long.
> Congrats to all......


Dale, let's go see him!!!! Bring a big shopping bag...I'll drive!ound::bolt::spy:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my post crossed with the picture post.
He is adorable Katie. Looks like Abby is happy to have a new lil bro.
Enjoy that sweet boy, you are very lucky and so is he.:grouphug:
Linda, Ditto and Phoenix


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, OMG, OMG!!! I feel like I'm looking at Bailey as a baby. I, too, am in love and want to give forum puppy a big squeeze and a hug. Nicole is right. You can't do better than the personality of a Prairiwind puppy. Lucky you, Kathie. My heart swells, as I'm sure does yours.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG----He is a doll! I have to admit...he looks like an ornary lil' booger! ound:

Love your pictures and I am just THRILLED for you all! :clap2:
(thanks Dale) :hug:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff , lots of kisses for Abby too. Enjoy.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Kathie, he is incredibly CUTE! That little tongue hanging out is priceless. In the last picture - it looks like Abby is perplexed as to what he is and WHY is he still here this morning!! We've check out and I'm sitting by the pool checking on your new family pics. I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

You can see McGee's personality shining through! What a little cracker.Please sends lots of love and kisses to dear Abbey!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yay! I'm so excited to see McGee is finally HOME! Kathie, I know you will love having two and Abby is going to love having a brother to play with! So exciting!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww so beautiful. Love the last picture with Abby. Lovely.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww! so cute! Does he have eyes? ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yipppppppieeeee!! Congratulations, he is ADORABLE! So happy he is home safe!!:whoo:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! Abby is not quite as excited as McGee!!! She does love to play chase, though, and has instigated it a couple of times already. He is resting on the floor in front of the sofa where I'm sitting now. I think he is starting to poop out a little finally - he was just so excited and has sensory overload!

DH made a little see-thru barrier at the opening (8 ft. wide) to our tiny little solarium. His first make-shift attempt did not contain the clever little boy, though. So, it was back to the drawing board with new ideas and it looks like he has succeeded. McGee cries the whole time he's in there so I quickly straightened up the house and got dressed and then rescued my sweet boy! He's just as happy as can be as long as he's with us!

I hope I can figure out why my pictures wouldn't upload - I would hate to put Dale to work full-time! Thanks for your help, Dale. I'll try to take some more later today when things calm down a little.

Dale & Flynn: You can come down here, you know - the road goes both ways!!! In fact you're all invited - then maybe you can watch McGee while I sleep......LOL


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He is so adorable and seems to be right at home. I am sure Abby will have so much fun with him!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, Pam, he's got eyes in there somewhere! I need to see if I can get that hair down a little. He's going to get his first combing from me today!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh he looks so happy. We should have had practice sessions with the pictures before he came He will love running on his new grass! OMG he is the cutest little guy I'm in love


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to hear about the homecoming !!!
McGee is certainly a charmer, and the pics are wonderful. Thank you so much for satisfying us so quickly!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Great pictures! So glad McGee is finally home and looks to be quite the happy guy. I love the picture of him and Abby and I'm sure she will be just as in love with him as you are in no time.

Good luck getting some rest Kathie, I think McGee will keep you on your toes. Congratulations to your whole family.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

OMGGGGG I'm soo happy to hear he got home safe and he seems to be adjusting just great. He is sooo cute in those pictures he looks so happy Kathie. I'm sooo happy this little innocent guy found his forever home and pardon my language but screw that vet who thought elsewise. Ahhh little McGee welcome home you sweet sweet fellow :hug:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awwww....what a cootie patootie! Congratulations!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats! He is so adorable!!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

OH, Kathie! He is so beautiful! I'm so happy he's finally home! And also, I tried to download pictures 2 times yesterday, and couldn't get them to work either! I'll have to try again today...


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats Kathy,he is adorable. Love the pic of him and Abby. You and your hubby look so happy! Enjoy! You have to do like new mom's and sleep when he sleeps. Good luck on getting some rest!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

dodrop82 said:


> OH, Kathie! He is so beautiful! I'm so happy he's finally home! And also, I tried to download pictures 2 times yesterday, and couldn't get them to work either! I'll have to try again today...


Well, Stacey, maybe it isn't just me, then! I've uploaded pictures before and never had a problem. It figures when I "really" wanted to get those pictures up it wouldn't work!

McGee seems to be settling in more and taking little naps more. I think he finally wore himself out! I took him outside and ran him back and forth on the patio so now it is nice and quiet! I think he's going to make sure I get some exercise.

I gave him his first combing and he was very good although a little wiggly! He is just so soft and precious and he loves to roll over to have his belly scratched. Somehow, I think Linda found time to spoil him a little!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

That is wonderful.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, he sure is a cutie!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yay!!! macgee is home! that picture with his tongue out laughing at all the fun he is going to show his peeps is so incredibly cute.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Good lord..I could just squeeze the stuffing out of him...!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm loving this wonderful story. McGee is such a darling puppy and you all look so happy. congrats!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I finally was able to take a look and of course I came here before I even looked at my emails. Power has been out and internet and cable (cable still out DH not happy) have been out longer. I love the first pictures you and Mcgee and your Hubby and Mcgee. I think Abby is wondering if he will get to stay and play. You will have to make for sure he does not tire her too much, after all she will have to get in shape to keep up, no more laying about the house all day, time now for serious play sessions. So happy for you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, McGee is home!!!!:cheer2::cheer2:

He's just adorable! You take good care of him for us, Kathie... Otherwise, you'll find a whole bunch of his forum "Aunties" coming to take him off your hands!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness! What a doll face!!! He's so stinking cute and reminds me of Izzo when he was a baby!!!! I love my PW boy and I know you will too


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, we are loving this little guy more every second! He is so precious, smart, and happy. His disposition and confidence I owe to his breeder, Linda Wanamaker at Prairiwind Havanese. She dedicates long hours to get her puppies socialized to be such sweet and loving furballs! McGee is confident and fearless! He trots around the house like he's always been here.

Abby has been playing with him and I think she will be a great big sister. When she gets worn out she just gets up on the window seat where he can't reach! His little pen in the solarium is working out well but we only use it when we are busy doing something and can't watch him. He cries at first but then settles right down. He has been into Abby's food and she has been into his! I put his in his pen so Abby can't get it since I'm sure it has more calories than she needs!

McGee and I appreciate all the attention and support you've shown him. He is indeed a "special" puppy!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

"he is indeed a specially puppy" and you are a special mom. He's a lucky guy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Yes, we are loving this little guy more every second! He is so precious, smart, and happy. His disposition and confidence I owe to his breeder, Linda Wanamaker at Prairiwind Havanese. She dedicates long hours to get her puppies socialized to be such sweet and loving furballs! McGee is confident and fearless! He trots around the house like he's always been here.
> 
> Abby has been playing with him and I think she will be a great big sister. When she gets worn out she just gets up on the window seat where he can't reach! His little pen in the solarium is working out well but we only use it when we are busy doing something and can't watch him. He cries at first but then settles right down. He has been into Abby's food and she has been into his! I put his in his pen so Abby can't get it since I'm sure it has more calories than she needs!
> 
> McGee and I appreciate all the attention and support you've shown him. He is indeed a "special" puppy!


I'm GFETE as I read this. Our special forum puppy has indeed taken piece of all of our hearts in his (and Linda's) determination to give him a special and fun life. Nobody was going to let his little challenge inhibit his ability to be all he can be.

I'm happy for you that Abby is taking to him so well.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

This is such a happy thread.It's great to hear that Abby is being such a good big sister.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He is at my side as I type right now and Abby is just a couple of feet away from him on the sofa, too! For Abby, this a very big deal and we're so proud of her!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

I must admit every time I read a post from Kathie about McGee my eyes tear. I am soooo happy McGee has found his forever home with Kathie, DH and of course Abby. A loving family that loves him and he can grow and thrive in all his life. Precious McGee and precious new family, all our love Linda, Ditto and Phoenix.:grouphug:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

kathy, you need to update your signature pic to include McGee with Abby so we can see him when you post around the forum ! !

I know you're busy with the two now, but when you get the chance, just a gentle nudge.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

The pix of you, DH, and Abby w/sweet little McGee are delightful, Kathie. I'm so happy for you all, especially darling McGee :hug:


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

This makes me so happy! All the best to the new family!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It is great to catch up and read the updates! Sounds like Abbie is enjoying McGee and you all are adjusting so well.

I am thrilled for you!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Had to log in just to have another peek.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He's just adorable. I'm so happy he's home and getting accustomed to his new and wonderful life.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

gelbergirl said:


> kathy, you need to update your signature pic to include McGee with Abby so we can see him when you post around the forum ! !
> 
> I know you're busy with the two now, but when you get the chance, just a gentle nudge.


I thought of that earlier today so maybe tomorrow I'll work on that. McGee is curled up next to my laptop night now. He watched a video that I had made Friday night outside when we got home. He recognized my voice and would just "look". He discovered himself in the mirrored doors in my bedroom the very first night and would pounce at that puppy in the mirror! We've been having lots of fun with this cutie pie.

I don't know what to do with the hair sticking up all in front of his eyes - I thought it wasn't supposed to be trimmed if you wanted a full coat. But, we can't even see his eyes! And, I'm wondering just how much he can see, too! Since he and Abby are both asleep I'd better get to bed before he gets a second wind!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I had the hair in eyes look with Bailey for a long time. Everyone warned me not to cut the hair or I'd be committed to it for life (sort of). Here's an early photo so you can see. He was able to get around just fine.

I do remember someone on the forum talking about using mama spit to train the hair to go down, at the time.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Bailey was a little cutie. I think McGee has more white on his face, though. I bought some gel a few months ago to try to keep Abby's bangs that don't stay in the topknot up and out of her eyes. It worked but just temporarily so I might try that on McGee. Maybe it will work long enough to get a few pics with visible eyes! I've been combing his hair once a day and of course he wiggles quite a bit and yesterday he yelped twice - can't believe that short hair can actually have a little tangle!!! Of course, we have already figured out that he is going to be a drama "king"!

He and Abby are tearing around having a blast this morning! McGee slept until six this morning and went outside and peed and pooped - good boy! I've been putting in his little room to eat where he can still see us but Abby can't get to the food! He doesn't eat very much at a time since he's anxious to get back out to play. I'm not too worried about it because I'm sure when he gets more settled in he will eat more. Right now, he is just too afraid he's going to miss something and you know "guys just wanna have fun!" He will run after toys I throw to him and bring them back and gets so excited over the tiniest little thing. 

Abby is being such a good big sister! McGee is already deferring to her and when he feels outwitted he will roll on his back kicking his leg like he's crying "uncle" LOL What a cute and funny little character he is!

I'm so glad I have all of you to share the fun!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

My groomer said to lightly tug down on the hairs that stick up. It will train the hair to grow downwards. It seems to be working. I have most of his hair down except for that one evil tuft in front of his left eye.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:whoo: I am so very happy for you and your family!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Awww, it sounds like McGee is settling in nicely. So glad to hear that Abby is being a good big sister.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Did I read you made a video the first night?

He watched a video that I had made Friday night outside when we got home. He recognized my voice and would just "look". 
WE want to see the video!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Suzi, I might try to upload it but it was so dark outside and even with the outside lights it wasn't good. But, you can see McGee running around pretty well. I will try to get to it today. Maybe I will go outside and try to take some new pictures, too. I do feel like a new mother where you never get dressed until noon and don't put any make-up on!

Pam: I will try your hair tip - I sure would like to see those pretty eyes!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Suzi, I might try to upload it but it was so dark outside and even with the outside lights it wasn't good. But, you can see McGee running around pretty well. I will try to get to it today. Maybe I will go outside and try to take some new pictures, too. I do feel like a new mother where you never get dressed until noon and don't put any make-up on!
> 
> Pam: I will try your hair tip - I sure would like to see those pretty
> eyes!


 I know what you mean I still don't get myself all ready for the day tell late.
I found videos so much easier than pictures and we want to see him running around please please You can even stay in your PJ'S


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This thread makes me smile, no matter what garbage life throws at me. Love it!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I know what you mean I was exhausted for about the first 2 or 3 weeks, after we brought Nellie home.I was so busy trying to make sure neither of them felt left out, and getting up in the early hours, to take Nellie out for a wee.I'm so glad I was on school holidays when Nellie arrived, otherwise it would have been even harder.But it is the best kind of tired!!


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

Kathi,

So happy you finally have McGee home with you. How is Abby handling a new little brother?

Guess what!!! Jack took 4 actual steps today using his back legs!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

JacksSusan said:


> Kathi,
> 
> So happy you finally have McGee home with you. How is Abby handling a new little brother?
> 
> Guess what!!! Jack took 4 actual steps today using his back legs!


That is very exciting news. You must have been thrilled.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathie, It is like having a baby. It's like the grand kidlets light. The first week you will need your rest and sleep. Even Abby has to adapt to the new boy. Just thinking about it all makes me smile. More pictures when you feel up to it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I just realized I haven't been online since before dinner last night! This little guy adds a lot of extra work but he sure is worth it! He is so sweet and lovable (I may have mentioned this before once or twice.......Lol).

This morning I was trying to wash my hair so I put him in his "room" and later he came strolling in the living room - he had climbed the barrier! What a little monkey! DH said he didn't expect him to do it this soon!

Another good night and not even a whine when he went into his crate this time. Got up at 4:30 for a pee and poop and back to bed until eight!

Abby loves her little brother and they are playing every minute between naps! They are napping now which is why I was able to get online. I tried to take a couple of videos this morning and every time I turned it on they would just stand there and then when it went off they would start playing again. I wanted you all to see him run around so I will check it and see if it's any good. I'm not used to doing it so it's probably shaky. Then, McGee went over the low retaining wall and couldn't get back up so I was trying to hold the camera and lift his chubby little self back onto the grass! Never a dull moment around here anymore!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kathie said:


> I just realized I haven't been online since before dinner last night! This little guy adds a lot of extra work but he sure is worth it! He is so sweet and lovable (I may have mentioned this before once or twice.......Lol).
> 
> This morning I was trying to wash my hair so I put him in his "room" and later he came strolling in the living room - he had climbed the barrier! What a little monkey! DH said he didn't expect him to do it this soon!
> 
> ...


Okay Kathie, you are excused, but as soon as you can, we want a photo of McGee with Abby and change that signature...Kathie, Mom to Abby and McGee!!! LOL...
(as if you don't have enough to do, but he is a cutie pie and I don't know how you put him down for a minute!)


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

McGee sounds a really super little fellow,and Abby is a star,playing with her new brother.It's amazing how much work a new addition makes!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

If I look like I think I'm special...well I do. How many puppies get brand new grass planted just for them???








I'm keeping my Mom busy as I check out every twig, leaf, and bug in the yard.
For some reason she seems to be walking a little slower today.!!!








Abby is so sweet and she lets me use her bed and play with her toys ~ 
but I'm only going to stay here for 5 minutes for Mom to rest, then game on again...lol


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a little cutie. I love his color and his coat looks so soft. Run, McGee, Run.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mcgee has not skipped a beat. certainly happy in his new home.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Aaahhh Kathie the joys of child birth.ound:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG to die for cute pictures and sweet captions! My advice? Save those pictures and captions..I just finished spending hours culling all of Kipling's Body Language pix and comments out and putting them into publishing software to make two 60 page books of him for my DD's 10th bday. It's been a sweet walk down memory lane for me...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great idea, Sylvia!

Thanks to Dale for posting the pictures for me yet again. I just can't get them to download for me. I have some video which I will try soon - not tonight! We're going to bed early since 4:30 comes way too soon!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Good idea...sleep well. I'm so glad all is going so well.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

kathie, I wait to hear any and all news of you, Abby and Mcgee! I really do know how tired you must be. Thanks for sharing some of the small joys!!!! Don't worry you will catch up.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh McGee you have all that lovely grass to play on, but you prefer the wall!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

McGee looks so happy on that grass!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Sweet pics. He's so darling.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's absolutely precious, Kathie! Doesn't look like his foot is slowing down at all! (at least not enough!:biggrin1


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute! Isn't puppyhood grand!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, McGee slept straight through until 6:30 this morning - red letter day! Now if he would just catch on to peeing outside! I'm sure it will happen eventually but my legs are sore from bending over so much cleaning up puddles. LOL

I put him in the crate today so I could get ready for a dentist appt. He pitched a fit and Abby got so upset that my DH came inside and got him out thinking he must be hurt since he was wailing so loud. He said Abby hovered over him worrying over him like a little mother hen! He thought it was so cute! We are all smitten!!! Abby is starting to come to us to get pets more often now, too, so McGee has been a good influence on us all!

Today he has been going up and down the steps outside and going from level to level on the patio areas - a first for him. He loves to walk on the wall and thinks he's pretty hot stuff! The leg doesn't seem to slow him down one bit as he charges all over the place.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

SO glad to hear he's doing so well Kathie


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh Kathie! It truly warms my heart to hear such good newsy reports about McGee, Abby, you and your DH! I'm so glad he gets around so well! Like Abby, Daisy was very concerned and mothered Beau - and also became closer to us wanting to be held in our laps more after we got Beau. I'd forgotten about it until you said Abby was wanting more pets too.... McGee is such a trooper and I'm so glad you were the one to add him to your family. Its a perfect fit!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Your post made me smile. Abby and Mcgee will teach eat other many things.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love to visit here. It always makes me happy.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

The stories are so cute. I'm loving hearing all about little McGee's wonderful days


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I love to visit here. It always makes me happy.


 Ditto


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't he just a doll? I love visiting this thread and getting updates!

Kathie--regarding the hair blocking his eyes....they make a stuff called "top knot gel" and that works great. You can also use a tiny tiny bit of vaseline or if it is long enough--try a between the eyes mini top knot. It will resemble a horn...but then add another one above that and combine the two....it is stylish and cute!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

McGee is so cute! Grass looks great!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, I have successfully downloaded McGee's videos onto YouTube but still can't get them on here. I will have to check with Dale on how to do it. In the meantime if you want to look my channel is kstroe1 on YouTube. I have two videos on there so far. I need to make some new ones as he has grown just since I took those!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh my lord, that is way too cute... I just love McGee!

here's the link


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

McGee is adorable and such a happy little guy.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Kathie, McGee is such a little sausage!! He is absolutely gorgeous,I love the way Abby comes bouncing in and tries to keep him under control! McGee looks a sturdy little fellow.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Omg Kathie, so cute! I love the beginning of the first one when he is stuck in the garden.

Abby is a good big sister and I'm sure McGee is learning a lot faster with her to keep him in line!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww So cute. Love to see Abby enjoying him.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Just adorable! He IS a fat little sausage roll!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Kathy,
He is just so adorable.His coloring is lovely.
The video was fun to watch. Thanks!


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

He is soo precious. He is moving fantastically. No handicap seen in Mr Mcgee. Congrats again!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Love it, Love it, Love it!!!! So happy Abby loves her little brother! And he is as beautiful as they come! Thank you for sharing,Kathie!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you all! He "is" a fat little sausage! Last night he ate his food and then proceeded to finish off Abby's, too. When I picked him up he felt like a little balloon! Good thing they are both getting exercise! I need to take some new ones because he has grown since then!

I have tried to put the video in a post and can't seem to do it. I tried to copy and paste it into the URL spot on the advanced "attachments" and it keeps saying invalid file. Can someone help me?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

He's a special guy that McGee.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's absolutely adorable, Kathie! You'd never even guess he's missing a foot!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Thank you for posting this! 
McGee is wonderfully fluffy and I would just love to give him a kiss in person. I will settle for an on-line kiss xxxoxo


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a cutie. He gets around pretty good!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Let's see if this works:


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

It did!! All those years of being an IT director paid off 

Gosh, he makes me grin ear to ear when i see him. You both (and Abby are so lucky)


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

That's my favorite, but here is the other one too


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathie, He is adorable and plump like a young puppy should be. I bet you and DH are getting little done these days. I mean the pups are so fun to watch.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We take them outside and watch their antics most of the day! The rest of the time they are napping!

Laura, how did you do that? And thanks for doing it for this computer challenged idiot!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Those videos are great he is so cute I would like to know how Laura did that too. I had to get a u tub account to get videos up on this Forum I would rather not if I could somehow just grab from My documents and post .
Magee gets around great I can't even tell what paw it is  Tell us more about how he manages does he even seem to notice does he lick at it? I hope you don't mind me asking.:ear:

UPS I guess your video is utub


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Well, I have successfully downloaded McGee's videos onto YouTube but still can't get them on here. I will have to check with Dale on how to do it. In the meantime if you want to look my channel is kstroe1 on YouTube. I have two videos on there so far. I need to make some new ones as he has grown just since I took those!


 I can teach you! okay play your video and push share, a long code will come up, like www utub 2b223n then high light the code by left clicking on your mouse and draging your mouse over the number. Then right click and press copy. 
Go to Magees trend and start your post and right click and push paste. Linda Augies Mom taught me how to cut and paste it took me about 10 tries before I got it I had taken the mouse of the high lighted area:frusty: 
I do think it would be nice to be able to down load videos like we do pictures.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Suzi, I will try that. I thought it had to be in the URL space in the attachments box. I need to try a picture, too, since mine haven't been uploading lately. DH told me something to try so I will do that, too.

I don't mind you asking about McGee's leg at all. It is just about a quarter-size area of skin that isn't covered by hair. It was smooth and soft when we first got him but it is starting to toughen up now that he is running around out in the grass and patio area as well as inside. He steps down on it most of the time but skips that leg once in a while so I think he uses it mainly for balance and stability. DH says he noticed he doesn't like to get it wet when the grass is wet with dew or they are watering. I guess it's because it's not as tough as his paws and probably feels colder to him. When people come to visit they always have to ask what leg it is since you can barely tell!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is just too cute and he really seems to listen when you call him. Give him an extra kiss from me.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I just took that yesterday evening and the sun had almost gone down so it's a little dark. Can you tell how much bigger he's gotten since those videos I did a couple of weeks ago? We finally got the rest of the sod put in and it's not the same as the first batch - oh no! Hopefully, it won't be as noticeable after a couple of months. DH insists it's the same kind but I know it can't be. The first is soft and the second batch isn't!

Yes, Geri, he does come when you call him which is more than Abby does! He is a smart boy - just wish he was house trained!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

*New Pictures*

Here are a couple I took last night. He loves to sleep right next to the sofa under where I sit! When I got up he stayed like this so I couldn't resist that second photo! DH made some adjustments on my computer and the pictures are downloading so I'm back in business.......lol


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

He is adorable. Love how he follows his big sister... So sweet.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi guys, not hard at all, I just went to youtube, found the video and copied the url, then in the post clicked on advanced and hit the URL link, and copied it in there.

I'm sure there is probably a way to upload from your hard drive, but haven't looked into it. 

Love the pic on his back, Coach spends most of his napping time in that same position.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh Kathie, they are both priceless....LUCKY you and LUCKY McGee!!!Abby loves you both!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathie, he is adorable!!! So cute that the two of them hang out together. He does get around remarkably well. Would never know he is missing anything - except maybe eyes - :biggrin1: - the way his hair is. Augie's hair covered his eyes when he was a pup as well, until it got a bit longer. McGee has great markings - love the way his face is marked. How old is he now and how much does he weigh? Sorry if you have already said and I just missed that part. 

Augie loves sleeping under the edge of the couch just like McGee. 

Your yard looks lovely, by the way! And loved seeing the videos (and pictures)!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He is adorable! Looks like Abbie loves him, too!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Kathie, I can't stop smiling when I see him. He reminds me so much of Bailey as a baby. He's a hoot. Keep those pictures and videos coming.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you for the lovely video and pics they really make me smile.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! 

Linda, he is thirteen weeks today! Last week at the vet's office he was 5.2 lbs. but he was in his little quilted carrier and I just held the straps while he stood on the scale. So, he was probably a little less than that but probably not much! He loves to eat!!! I try to comb his hair down on either side of his face to expose his eyes but it will not stay! His has the longest dark eyelashes, too, and I would love to be able to see them!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

McGee is so cute running after Abby and I don't think there is going to be a problem with him keeping up with her. They look like they are getting along great. I love the picture of him on his back - just like Cicero is right now!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathie, Just looked at your last video. How many words can I use to tell you how cute Mcgee is. Abby looks like she's come into her own, seems a puppy to show the world, has brought out more of her personality. They're both dolls as said before: Lucky you!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Haven't been here in a while but am now all caught up...I love the videos, Kathie he is so cute I can't get enough!! I loved the video where you helped him up. Abby is adorable she is certainly loving the chase game hehe


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lumi, chase is Abby's favorite game!!! In that last video I finally figured out that she has a chew bone that she is tossing around - her second favorite thing!

Robbie, we are so thrilled by the way McGee has brought Abby out of her shell - she loves every minute!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Kathie, Just looked at your last video. How many words can I use to tell you how cute Mcgee is. Abby looks like she's come into her own, seems a puppy to show the world, has brought out more of her personality. They're both dolls as said before: Lucky you!


 Exactly what I was going to say.:whoo:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Ditto's Mom said:


> Exactly what I was going to say.:whoo:


Me too! They are just adorable together....


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Did you learn how to upload the picture? If so Great Job! Mcgee is so darling I just want to hold him and get some kisses.
PS I was married to a man with the last name Mcgee for awhile only lasted 6moound: I try very hard to think Sweet Mcgee puppy not Bad man Mark


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Suzi, I did use your direction and it worked for me - thanks! I'm so happy that it is finally working for me!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Suzi, I did use your direction and it worked for me - thanks! I'm so happy that it is finally working for me!


 Thats great. I have the worst problem with computer directions. Words like drag I didn't even know what a PC was about a year ago. I just found a fun picture painting area on my new lap top. This is my first attempt to computer paint it is really easy but time consuming I have not figured out how to erase something I don't like .


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Suzi, that is really cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Suzi, what program is that? Cute.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Suzi, that is really cute!


 Thanks I just practiced with your picture of Lizzie but for some reason I can't upload it did you have that picture done by a paragrapher? I have never had that problem It is a different type of file . Oh well it turned out cute too:frusty:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Suzi, what program is that? Cute.


 I just tried to find out what program it is and I have no idea it came with my computer I have a soney It pops up when I push edit. I think it is a windows program because the rest of my free programs were windows . 
If you want to send me a cute close up I can practice some more


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I wonder if it's paint?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sweet Mcgee


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Never know when to stop!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That's so cute, Suzi! Looks like fun, too! There is usually an "undo" button that will take off your last move or two. See is you have one. I just got a computer a little over a year ago with Windows 7 - is that what you have?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> I just tried to find out what program it is and I have no idea it came with my computer I have a soney It pops up when I push edit. I think it is a windows program because the rest of my free programs were windows .
> If you want to send me a cute close up I can practice some more


Suzi, isn't there a blue bar across the top of your screen when you are in this program? I think it should say in that bar what program you are in? Those pictures are really cute. I would think that would be a handy tool for turning photos into pictures for the quilt blocks for the forum quilt.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Thats great. I have the worst problem with computer directions. Words like drag I didn't even know what a PC was about a year ago. I just found a fun picture painting area on my new lap top. This is my first attempt to computer paint it is really easy but time consuming I have not figured out how to erase something I don't like .


REALLY cute, Suzi!!! That looks like it would make a dynamite quilt square, or even a tapestry for your wall!

ETA: Linda, I should have read your message before I posted. Two great minds...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just catching up on McGee----he certainly has grown and is darling as ever! What a neat thing to see him run and interact with Abbie. You would hardly know that he is missing a paw. I hope the little stub continues to toughen for him.

:clap2::whoo::clap2::whoo::clap2:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Suzi I loveee the photos..too cute  

Waiting for another video of little McGee


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Kathie said:


> That's so cute, Suzi! Looks like fun, too! There is usually an "undo" button that will take off your last move or two. See is you have one. I just got a computer a little over a year ago with Windows 7 - is that what you have?


 Yes it is windows 7 and I found the undo arrow! I went to fine arts school many moons ago I have been wanting to get back into painting my sister thinks I have talent It would be fun to use this program for studies I take better pictures than I draw!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kathie,McGee & Abby!!!!!!! Just catching up and these videos and pictures made me smile big time! I am delighted things are going so well.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Kathie:

McGee is so cute! He is getting around great! How are you caring for the missing foot? Are you letting the hair grow over? 

I am so very happy that Abby have become playmates with McGee!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

*New Pictures*

Linda, McGee is getting around great and I'm not doing anything special for the leg without a foot. There is just a small dime-sized area without hair and it is toughening up very well. With all his hair you can't even see it.

Here are some recent pictures from last week.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Kathie, he is just adorable. Every time you post a new picture I want to squeeze him.:grouphug:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG Kathie!! I'm beside myself. He's unbelievable. SO adorable!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, what a sweet little guy!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a sweet, sweet little face!!! He is adorable and I love the last picture...haha


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Kathie,

He is really a little handsome dude. I'm happy for you and him.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting more pictures. He is such a cutie patootie!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Cutie, love the updated pics!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Kathie,this is so great watching the little fellow growing up.Have you trimmed his fur around his eyes?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is suck a cute little guy. I had no idea he was so big at 10 weeks both Linda and yours weighed about 2lbs more than both mine at that age. How big do you think he will get?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff Kathie. You're getting to be a real shutterbug.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

McGee!!! The best guy ever. Yes.. did you trim around his eyes? They are so cute and you can really see them in the pics.

He always makes my day...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have an irresistable urge to hug him. He's such a cutie and you can see the love in his heart. Hug him for me.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

McGee is sooooooooooooo cute. Thanks for sharing him with us!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok now he seriously looks like a little doll.. I lovee him hes so cutee such a little teddy bear!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Kathie, what a doll baby!! So precious! What is he - about 15 weeks or so? Does McGee like to 'hang' off of Abby? That is what our puppy is doing to Augie. Oh, and he will stand up to the side of him with his arms across Augie's back and try to hump his side???? Augie does NOT like that so much!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! Dave, I'm not much of a photographer and was disappointed that one side of his face was darker - not the best lighting!

Linda, yes McGee does all those things, too! He will be sixteen weeks next Tuesday. Monday he weighed 6.34 whatever that means. Is that hundredths or oz.? Anyway, he is getting to be a big boy! The breeder said around ten pounds but I think at this rate, I won't be surprised if he gets to be twelve. So, he will be a good bit bigger than Abby - maybe - since you never can know for sure!

BTW, he has a big bark for such a little guy and it's deeper than Abby's! I just played the video that Linda made when he was about five or six weeks old and he heard himself and was jumping up at the sofa whining and barking! Oh, and I haven't trimmed the hair around his eyes. I took that picture after using the chapstick on his hair! See how well it works?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He is just adorable! What a sweet face!


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

He is still a cutie! I just have one question, How in the world do you get him to be still long enough to trim around his eyes??? Jack doesn't sleep as much or as sound as he did when he was younger, LOL!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't trim - I use chapstick to slick it away from his eyes! Yes, McGee is like a little "whirling dervish", too!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Your pictures are cute!!!!! Of course you have two great subjects to practice on. I love the pictures. He is getting big.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Your pictures are cute!!!!! Of course you have two great subjects to practice on. I love the pictures. He is getting big.


Me too!eace:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am in love! I am so delighted to hear his leg does not bother him.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is so cute. Would love another video


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh Kathie, you put those pictures up on the 20th and I was not on my computer and missed them...how darling...the chapstick..never thought of that. How cute he is...I think regardless of what you name him he will always the Cutie Patootie!!!..
I did not hear one complaint about your photographic abilities...just raves that we got photos..this group is not particular...just demanding of photos..include me in group here!!
I think Dale and I need a "fix"...hope we can see him soon!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Can't resist a couple of more pics!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Whoops! Those are practically identical - there is another cute one!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Awww nothing could be cuter than McGee!!! Doesn't his name fit him so well now? He is a growing boy with a very sweet face! Can't wait to meet him..


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Awww McGee. you sure are a heart tugger. We send you lots of hugs and kisses.
Linda, Ditto & Phoenix


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, "he's freaking adorable!". Yep...they definitely come cute for a reason!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

love the new photos.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He is an ADORABLE Lil' guy! I love him!:kiss:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I think our Havs should offer their services,to advertise Chap stick.Things you never knew you could use it for!McGee being a great example!


----------



## prairie (Nov 12, 2010)

McGee is a handsome little man and so glad he has a happy loving home. Keep up the good work Kathie
Linda


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Linda, we really love this boy!!! Potty training improving - no accidents yesterday! I quickly got him in his crate at 9:30 pm before he had an opportunity to break his record!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Good job Mcgee! see their is light at the end of the tunnel. He is so darn cute!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the new pictures of McGee. Waiting for a video, may be a picture of him and Abby???


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Thanks, everyone! Dave, I'm not much of a photographer and was disappointed that one side of his face was darker - not the best lighting!
> 
> Linda, yes McGee does all those things, too! He will be sixteen weeks next Tuesday. Monday he weighed 6.34 whatever that means. Is that hundredths or oz.? Anyway, he is getting to be a big boy! The breeder said around ten pounds but I think at this rate, I won't be surprised if he gets to be twelve. So, he will be a good bit bigger than Abby - maybe - since you never can know for sure!
> 
> BTW, he has a big bark for such a little guy and it's deeper than Abby's! I just played the video that Linda made when he was about five or six weeks old and he heard himself and was jumping up at the sofa whining and barking! Oh, and I haven't trimmed the hair around his eyes. I took that picture after using the chapstick on his hair! See how well it works?


Just had Puppy in to the vet this a.m. He is 12.5 wks and weighs 6.4 lbs. He is a robust one! Augie was more the size of McGee - 6.4 lbs at 15.5 weeks. Augie got up to 13.5 lbs a year after his neuter (wt in January). I think with puppy wrestling and running with him, he may lose a little. I keep forgetting to get the chapstick!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, I think Abby might be losing some, too! She doesn't feel much heavier than McGee now. He was 7.6 lbs. on Tuesday at 17 wks. I was shocked!

We are so excited - McGee has gone nearly three days without an accident! I mentioned in another thread that he rang his bell yesterday morning but he hasn't done it since. We take him out pretty often since we have no puppy pads or anything in the house. Especially when he wakes up from a nap we take him out. He is very treat motivated so I think he has figured out if he potties outside he gets a treat! The grandchildren will be here next week so I hope we don't have any regression since we will be busy with them.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Video of Abby & McGee during grandchildren's visit. Note the patio chalk art!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

McGee is such a little fluff ball! Cute! They look like they are having such a great time together!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh McGee!!!! What a big boy you are getting to be. At 6 months, Boo weighed a couple ounces more then Yogi.....now at almost 7 months, she is noticably bigger then Yogi.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

McGee is a big powder puff!!Love his fuzzy butt,and what a good girl Abby is with him.Oh by the way don't blame the grandchildren for your art work!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gigi, I rest my case! I almost had a heart attack when I saw this!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Adorable! Holy moly little McGee is sure getting big fast!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

McGee is a wonderful fluffball, really giving Abby a workout!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh how fun.... you could really tell Abby was trying to persuade him who was boss...but that little boy was having none of it!!! your grandkids are great artists.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! McGee is definitely going to be big brother very soon! He certainly does hold his own on their wrestling matches. They were much quieter than usual on the video, though!

My granddaughter, Kate, informed me that she had been named after a "princess"......lol.....even a seven year old knows about the royal couple! BTW, she also knows she was really named after her grandma!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Both Abby and McGee are adorable!!! Love Abby's hair-I laughed when she looked at you and her eyes were covered. Sidewalk chalk is the best-but maybe not on the house ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lynne, thanks! I usually try to keep her hair up in a topknot but things were a little crazy around here with the grandkids! Her hair seems to grow everywhere except her face and right above her eyes!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kathie, what a cute video. He's getting so big . . . and fluffy. You'd never know there was anything different about him. Abby is sweet with him.

For the record, if my grandkids did that to my house I would have had a heart attack.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The sidewalk chalk will come off most things (not like crayons in "the day") everyone should have an artist in the family. Mcgee and Abby are so adorable together, just can't get enough.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I love the art work and Abby still thinks she is boss, but wow, he is going to take over soon. He is adorable...and they play so well together.. I am impressed. You cannot tell her had any problem I am so happy for you..I love his personality...ball of energy and I think he is good for Abby, giving her a necessity to express her personality too, don't you??? She can't be quiet and docile with him around!!! Does she vie for your attention now???


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Flynn, yes Abby does run over for attention much more now. Of course, when she does McGee has to horn in on the attention, too! He does keep this household hopping!

As for the artwork - her PaPa let her hose it off herself and it did all come off - but I didn't know that at the beginning! DH had just repainted a couple of months ago! I thought "he" would be the one having the heart attack but he lets them do just about anything.......lol


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kathie said:


> Flynn, yes Abby does run over for attention much more now. Of course, when she does McGee has to horn in on the attention, too! He does keep this household hopping!
> 
> As for the artwork - her PaPa let her hose it off herself and it did all come off - but I didn't know that at the beginning! DH had just repainted a couple of months ago! I thought "he" would be the one having the heart attack but he lets them do just about anything.......lol


Yes, McGee is the gatekeeper! He has Abby exercising, having fun and wanting affection...if it is anything like Sir Winston's experience with another dog in the house..Amazing isn't it? So happy you got that little furbaby...he is really cute as a button...and Abby still looks like she has her royal topknot...I think all of SW's will be gone shortly...lol...


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Kathie, loved watching Abby and McGee having fun together. Adorable pups you have there! McGee goes after Abby's feet just like Phoenix does to Ditto, so fun to watch our furballs playing together.


----------

